# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Новая видеокарта свистит помогите плиз!!!!

## иван1994

Помогите плиз я купил новую видеокарту ENGTS250 512mb DDR3 вставил в комп включил а он свистит не грузит картинку на монитор, вставляю старую 8600Gt все норм работает заранее спасибо

----------


## Cheechako

Если верить ТТХ, энергопотребление в одном случае - от 200 Вт, а в другом - не более 50; поэтому можно предположить, что элементарно не хватает мощности блока питания (что подтверждается его свистом :)).

----------


## Микола

> элементарно не хватает мощности блока питания


Так и есть. Любая перегрузка на блок сопровождается характерным писком

----------

